# Residency Married to a Mexican



## grchild (Feb 19, 2011)

Hello, I am married to a mexican woman. I now have residency as an immigrant family member. Not really sure of what I can and can't do. 

I have read that the temp vehicle pass does not have to be renewed in some circumstances. I don't know if I fall into that category.

Can I work, start a business etc. with my status?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

If you are on the FM2 Immigrate route ... being married to a Mexican can shorten your process to 2 years rather than 5. Until you reach your immigration point you have no special rights to work ... tho your wife could open a business.

With either an FM3 or FM2 you don't need to renew your auto permit as long as your visa is active. Once you go 'inmigrado' you can no longer own a foreign plated vehicle. Have to Nationalize or take it back north.

Of course check with immigration on some of this. They won't know anything about the car


----------

